# Concealed carry



## K1ipp (Dec 26, 2011)

I am looking for a good gun that is small enough to use as a concealed carry weapon, but still packs a punch. I am looking to spend around 250-300 dollars on a used one. Any suggestions?


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

glock 27, small light weight 40 cal may be a little more than 300 depending where you live.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

A .380 with a good HollowPoint is a sufficient weapon as long as you have sufficient training to get good shot placement.
A 9mm with good HollowPoint is the sweet-spot for handguns that have manageable recoil and result in good shot placement for the average shooter.
A .40 with good HollowPoint is an excellent carry handgun and with sufficient training will have manageable recoil and result in good shot placement for the average shooter.
IMHO, the .45 is a harder weapon for the average shooter and harder to train and get good shot placement. 

The 9mm has the best ammo prices and the widest variety of available models and at affordable prices. I would go with the 9mm to start. 

Where to start: Go to a range and shoot as many handguns in the concealed carry class that you can afford to shoot. Identify 1-2 models you like, and then start price-shopping on gunbroker.com, budsgunshop, centerfiresystems, etc, and then buy when you find the deal you want. Some gun show prices may also be competitive if you have one near you.

My recommended 9mm list to consider:
- Ruger LC9
- Kahr CM9 (PM9 is better choice, but you have a budget.)
- Cz 2075BD RAMI
- S&W M&P Subcompact 9mm
- Walther PPQ or P99
- Springfield XD Subcompact

If you are looking for a bit smaller and more concealable, consider a .380:
- Bersa ThunderCC
- Walther PPK or PK380
- Taurus Millenium Pro
- S&W Bodyguard .380

Invest in good training to get grip, stance, trigger, sight, malfunction clearing, etc....which all result in better shot placement....the key to any handgun.

CC


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

A 22 packs enough punch if you know how to shoot it. A 45 isn't near enough gun if you don't. Get the Glock 19 and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

G27 40 cal or G30 or 36(both 45 cal)


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

rgrundy said:


> A 22 packs enough punch if you know how to shoot it. A 45 isn't near enough gun if you don't. Get the Glock 19 and practice, practice, practice.


Good Advice.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

rgrundy said:


> A 22 packs enough punch if you know how to shoot it. A 45 isn't near enough gun if you don't. Get the Glock 19 and practice, practice, practice.


That advice is universal. Get a gun that feels good to you and that know you will get used to practicing. You feeling comfortable with the firearm is the first step.


----------

